# Eleven weeks left...



## matt01 (Feb 19, 2007)

Tonight is a great night. I have only 10 1/2 weeks of class remaining for my M.A.. I will be very glad to be done, and have a spot of free time.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 20, 2007)

That's awesome! Not too much longer.

What exactly is High-Falutin Management Theory?


----------



## matt01 (Feb 20, 2007)

> "What exactly is High-Falutin Management Theory?"



Highly pompous, bombastic (speech). 2. Showing off, ostentatious, pretending to be above one's station in life, putting on airs.

Peter Drucker once wrote, "So much of what we call management consists in making it difficult for people to work." While I enjoy the study of management theory, I recognize that many of my colleagues take themselves too serious


----------

